# Backup-Wiederherstellungsteil aus Doku so richtig?



## pee (29. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

F4RR3LL und ich haben einen Absatz über die Wiederherstellung von Backups in die Doku geschrieben: http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung#backup_zuruecksichern

Seid bitte so nett und prüft ob die Anleitung so problemlos bezgl. einer Systemwiederherstellung durchführbar ist.

Viele Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2010)

Ich denke das sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## pee (23. März 2010)

Mittlerweile gab es Updates bei ISPC. Können wir den Backup-Wiederherstellung Vorgang im Wiki so drin lassen, oder könnten weitere Eventualitäten auf den Benutzer zukommen?


----------



## Till (23. März 2010)

Da hat sich nichts geändert.


----------

